# Crisi ...



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui". 
Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Ma se hai appena iniziato un nuovo rapporto come fai a dire che a quest'uomo nuovo vuoi bene? Sembra che il tuo ex fidanzato sia l'amante e l'altro il fidanzato... Chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona, ma fa solo casino.


----------



## Non Registrato (19 Ottobre 2011)

*ciao*



asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?





Mha, parlando qui sembra quello il trucco,sara' ma preferisco non truccarmi.




ciao blu


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ma lui se ne è andato da un mese e tu vuoi già bene ad un altro?????????? ma lui lo sa che stai frenquentando un altro???????


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


> Ma lui se ne è andato da un mese e tu vuoi già bene ad un altro?????????? ma lui lo sa che stai frenquentando un altro???????


Ovvio che non lo sa


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ciao Simy. Allora, quest'uomo lo conoscevo già, è amico di amici e ci vedevamo alle cene collettive. Mi ha confessato che gli sono sempre piaciuta ma io non lo avevo mai visto sotto questo aspetto (ovviamente ero troppo innamorata). Mi ci sono sempre trovata bene, amabili conversazioni, simpatico ed intelligente. Così, quando si è dichiarato sapendo della nostra rottura, ho accettato di uscire. Per questo dico che gli voglio bene. Al mio ex l'ho detto perchè mi sembra giusto che lui lo sappia (in fondo siamo stati insieme 16 anni!). Mi ha risposto un pò sorpreso che è contento per me...


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ovvio che non lo sa


Ho risposto sopra! si, lo sa


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

:confuso:


:no:


:uhoh:


Ma ch'e' oggi?


 :thinking:​


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> :confuso:
> 
> 
> :no:
> ...


Chiedo scusa...magari a voi può sembrare semplice ma per me sono sabbie mobili!


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Ho risposto sopra! si, lo sa


Ok, ho letto. Anche se stesse male ti direbbe sono contento per te. Il solito orgoglio. Scusa Asia ma se ami ancora l'ex perchè cacciarti ulteriormente nei casini col ragazzo nuovo? E se l'ex tornasse?


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ok, ho letto. Anche se stesse male ti direbbe sono contento per te. Il solito orgoglio. Scusa Asia ma se ami ancora l'ex perchè cacciarti ulteriormente nei casini col ragazzo nuovo? E se l'ex tornasse?


Hai perfettamente ragione, infatti sto prendendo tempo. Cerco soprattutto di stare sulle mie e non dargli illusioni (immagino quanto soffrirebbe...). D'altra parte lui insiste sempre per vedermi dice che si trova bene con me e vorrebbe sempre avermi al suo fianco e...alla fine cedo e ci esco. Mi fa stare bene ma c'è sempre l'ex...che sono quasi certa non tornerà da me anche se ci spero ardentemente...


----------



## stellanuova (19 Ottobre 2011)

ma anche se l'ex non tornasse come si fa a frequentare uno
se si ama ancora un altro ?
non so .... io non ci riuscirei, sarebbe solo un amico con cui
andare al cinema ma niente più, un mese è davvero poco
per riuscire anche solo a baciare un altro.


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Ma vivi questa storia il pui sereno possibile ....
Non è che pensi che in qualche modo il tuo lui precedente ci possa rimanere male sapendolo????


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ma anche se l'ex non tornasse come si fa a frequentare uno
> se si ama ancora un altro ?
> non so .... io non ci riuscirei, sarebbe solo un amico con cui
> andare al cinema ma niente più, un mese è davvero poco
> per riuscire anche solo a baciare un altro.


Concedimi la battuta: ci riescono i traditori che si professano innamoratissimi del marito/moglie, perchè non dovrei riuscirci io che sono single?
Battute a parte, ti dico che in alcuni momenti ho la necessità quasi fisica di avere accanto un uomo che mi consoli e mi faccia sentire viva e amata. Soprattutto nei week end quando mi sento talmente sola e inutile (nonostante i miei 1000 impegni...) sento un vuoto, quasi una voragine nello stomaco ed un nodo alla gola che mi spinge a cercare un paio di braccia forti che mi stringono...


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Ma vivi questa storia il pui sereno possibile ....
> Non è che pensi che in qualche modo il tuo lui precedente ci possa rimanere male sapendolo????


Se devo essere sincera, una parte di me voleva vedere che reazione avrebbe prodotto una tale notizia...speravo in un briciolo di gelosia...ma forse non me lo avrebbe mai confessato! in fondo è lui che ha voluto lasciarmi!


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Se devo essere sincera, una parte di me voleva vedere che reazione avrebbe prodotto una tale notizia...speravo in un briciolo di gelosia...ma forse non me lo avrebbe mai confessato! in fondo è lui che ha voluto lasciarmi!


Te lo hanno già detto: probabilmente lui soffre un sacco (non ti manderebbe nessun messaggio affettuoso), ma non lo vuole esternare.
Interroga il tuo cuore: chi c'è ancora lì dentro? Il tuo lui o si sta infiltrando a poco a poco l'amico?
Te la senti di ricominciare da capo con una persona nuova? All'inizio è sicuramente tutto molto piacevole ed emozionante, ma poi le cose si assestano e l'amico è un'altra persona con un vissuto diverso dal tuo uomo, che invece conosci bene, quindi anche una futura convivenza è sperimentale.
Se il tuo uomo è ancora così importante per te e solo te lo puoi sapere, andrei da lui per parlargli. A questo punto sarebbe lui che dovrebbe fare la sua scelta, non credi?
Può darsi che non se la senta più di vivere sotto accusa, che non è piacevole neanche per chi ha tradito.
Bisognerebbe proprio voltar pagina e non rigirarla mai più quella pagina, e qui mi fermo...
Chi sta dall'altra parte sa quanto sia difficile...


----------



## Sterminator (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


minchia...manco una pausa di decantazione....:mrgreen:

via uno via l'altro...

ao' cosi' sembra solo che te realizzi solo con un masculo...

al paese mio se chiama fame...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## lunaiena (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Concedimi la battuta: ci riescono i traditori che si professano innamoratissimi del marito/moglie, perchè non dovrei riuscirci io che sono single?
> Battute a parte, ti dico che in alcuni momenti ho la necessità quasi fisica di avere accanto un uomo che mi consoli e mi faccia sentire viva e amata. Soprattutto nei week end quando mi sento talmente sola e inutile (nonostante i miei 1000 impegni...) sento un vuoto, quasi una voragine nello stomaco ed un nodo alla gola che mi spinge a cercare un paio di braccia forti che mi stringono...



Se devo essere sincera, una parte di me voleva vedere che reazione avrebbe prodotto una tale notizia...speravo in un briciolo di gelosia...ma forse non me lo avrebbe mai confessato! in fondo è lui che ha voluto lasciarmi! 


E allora scusa ma che problemi ti fai ....
LUi ti ha lasciato che stia ....
Fatti le tue storie ...

Ma nn buttarti fra le braccia forti che ti stringono perche ti senti sola e inutile ....


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> minchia...manco una pausa di decantazione....:mrgreen:
> 
> via uno via l'altro...
> 
> ...



Tu mo arrivi eh? ... tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio :mrgreen:

Quanti bann hai rimediato oggi? :rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Tu mo arrivi eh? ... tomo tomo e cacchio cacchio :mrgreen:
> 
> Quanti bann hai rimediato oggi? :rotfl::rotfl:


nessuno...










































































e m'annoio tanto...

ahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Mari' (19 Ottobre 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> nessuno...
> 
> 
> e m'annoio tanto...
> ...


E allora  ragazzo specchio e spazzola :mrgreen::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## kay76 (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Da quello che scrivi, mi sembra di capire che tu ami il tuo ex compagno.
E che il nuovo uomo sia un ripiego, un'ancora a cui aggrapparti perchè ti senti sola.
Al tuo posto proverei a parlare chiaramente con l'ex visti i tuoi sentimenti per lui. E probabilmente anche i suoi, visto come si comporta nonostante ti abbia lasciata.
Forse facendogli capire che il cammino per superare un tradimento è difficile e lungo per entrambe le parti.* E che se ti ama veramente *potrebbe riuscire a sopportare quelle tue momentanee crisi. Che non significano che tu non vuoi stare con lui etc...ma sono solo fisiologiche dopo una grande ferita come quella che il tradimento infligge al rapporto.


----------



## Diletta (19 Ottobre 2011)

kay76 ha detto:


> Da quello che scrivi, mi sembra di capire che tu ami il tuo ex compagno.
> E che il nuovo uomo sia un ripiego, un'ancora a cui aggrapparti perchè ti senti sola.
> Al tuo posto proverei a parlare chiaramente con l'ex visti i tuoi sentimenti per lui. E probabilmente anche i suoi, visto come si comporta nonostante ti abbia lasciata.
> Forse facendogli capire che il cammino per superare un tradimento è difficile e lungo per entrambe le parti.* E che se ti ama veramente *potrebbe riuscire a sopportare quelle tue momentanee crisi. Che non significano che tu non vuoi stare con lui etc...ma sono solo fisiologiche dopo una grande ferita come quella che il tradimento infligge al rapporto.



Bravissima Kay, quoto tutto!


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


La tua storia è uguale alla mia ex (anche i 3 anni...). Solo che lei ne aveva anche altri...

Perchè stai con uno a cui non vuoi bene? Se il tuo cuore appartiene ad un altro? 
Che significa volere bene? Anche io voglio bene... ai miei amici.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Concedimi la battuta: ci riescono i traditori che si professano innamoratissimi del marito/moglie, perchè non dovrei riuscirci io che sono *single*?
> Battute a parte, ti dico che in alcuni momenti ho la necessità quasi fisica di avere accanto un uomo che mi consoli e mi faccia sentire viva e amata. Soprattutto nei week end quando mi sento talmente sola e inutile (nonostante i miei 1000 impegni...) sento un vuoto, quasi una voragine nello stomaco ed un nodo alla gola che mi spinge a cercare un paio di braccia forti che mi stringono...


Sei single? Non penso proprio. E il tuo amico che parte ha: la preda da sacrificare?


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Ciao Asia!

Tu sei una forma di vita veramente crudele.

Nella frenesia della tua incontinenza ciclica vai mazzuolando il fanciullo precedentemente reo e inverosimilmente perdonato con tale virulenza da farlo volontariamente allontanare.

Ora che lui è tranquillo ma non felice, tu lo vai a disturbare con una novella più inutile di un quadro di Fontana e più disturbante della psoriasi inguinale?

Lui sta barcollando mentre il mondo che vede gli sembra un quadro di Turner ultima maniera e tu gli fai pure ascoltare Stockhausen?

Sognava Corot e si ritrova in un Kandinskij, e tutto per merito tuo...

Perchè certe cose sono più sterili che regalare un telegrafo ad una mucca di razza chianina e due volte più aberranti!

Le persone che allontanano le altre persone con la loro dissennatezza meritano o la camicia di forza o un posto in qualche assemblea legislativa, ma in nessun caso l'amore maltollerato di qualcuno!

Se si perdona, si perdona, se non si perdona si può odiare, se si può odiare e lo si fa, tutto ok, se non lo si fa, anche.

Ma l'idiozia delle persone salverà il mondo e pure tu troverai un'altra compagnia da tediare a scopo riproduttivo.

Auguri!


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

rabarbaro, vorrei per te un posto nell'olimpo, anche se avessi le fattezze della capra ghignante! genio!


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> rabarbaro, vorrei per te un posto nell'olimpo, anche se avessi le fattezze della capra ghignante! genio!


Anche se credo che la tua affermazione sia dovuta ad un inavvertito consumo di funghi allucinogeni, ti ringrazio.


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao Asia!
> 
> Tu sei una forma di vita veramente crudele.
> 
> ...


Rabarbaro... ti amo


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Rabarbaro... *ti amo *


----------



## Rabarbaro (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Rabarbaro... ti amo


C'era evidentemente una svendita di funghi allucinogeni...


----------



## tesla (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Anche se credo che la tua affermazione sia dovuta ad un inavvertito consumo di funghi allucinogeni, ti ringrazio.


mi sono seduta inavvertitamente sulla pejote


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> C'era evidentemente una svendita di funghi allucinogeni...


No, davvero, la tua risposta mi è molto piaciuta


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Simy ha detto:


>


Ehm... non in quel senso... a me piace la f...





Spoiler



scherzo, eh!


----------



## Andy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Mannaggia non si possono mettere gli spoiler per nascondere il testo?


----------



## Simy (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Ehm... non in quel senso... a* me piace la f...*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Andy stai peggiorando la situazione! ahahahah


----------



## Lostris (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ma sì... de gustibus...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (19 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mannaggia non si possono mettere gli spoiler per nascondere il testo?


Aha


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Buongiorno a tutti. Ho bisogno di un supporto morale da qualcuno che sia in grado di darmelo...ma accetto comunque tutti i consigli. Riassumo in poche parole: 3 anni fa scopro che il mio compagno mi ha tradita con una collega (siamo fidanzati da 16 anni e conviviamo da 7). Scoperta traumatica, il mondo crollato di colpo addosso, il principe azzurro che diventa un rospo, urla, rabbia,ecc...tutte cose che voi ben conoscete!
> In questi 3 anni ho fatto di tutto per cercare di perdonare, di dimenticare e di tornare a vivere serena con l'unico uomo che io abbia veramente amato e che amo ancora. Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono.
> Il problema è che nonostante sia lui ad avermi lasciata, è proprio lui quello che soffre di più, mi manda spesso messaggi dolci e le sue telefonate sono cariche di amore... Siamo entrambi d'accordo sul fatto che un periodo di pausa ci farà bene ma quando gli chiedo se sarà mai possibile un riavvicinamento lui ci pensa e mi risponde di no per nn darmi illusioni ma dice che nella vita non si può mai sapere...
> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Carissima, il tuo lui ti ha lasciata perchè troppo vigliacco e debole a sopportare il peso del suo tradimento...ecco perchè dico a chi vuole ricostruire che ci saranno anni di buio, non mesi, ma anni.


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> ma anche se l'ex non tornasse come si fa a frequentare uno
> se si ama ancora un altro ?
> non so .... io non ci riuscirei, sarebbe solo un amico con cui
> andare al cinema ma niente più, un mese è davvero poco
> per riuscire anche solo a baciare un altro.


Si fa si fa. E' il consiglio che ti danno tutti quando finisce una storia. Uscire vedere gente conoscere persone nuove. Quando arriva quello che ti corteggia insistentemente (e che ti piace almeno un po' ovviamente) è facile cadere. E incasinarsi l'esistenza


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Ma io dico...Asia...ma perdieci...ma io dico...
Ma ragazzi...ma perchè solo perchè...casso...usciamo con una nuova persona...deve di necessità diventare o essere qualcosa di importante e fondamentale...un grande amore? Eh?

Non potrebbe essere per questa Asia...una storia en passant...fatta di leggerezza e cose facili?

Poi vediamo anche sto nuovo qua...se è uno che è esperto di certe cose...sa benissimo lui per primo che non deve partire in quarta con una che si è appena mollata...e magari sta bene pure a lui...di viversi sta cosa così...en passant...

ma perchè tutto dev'essere sempre così grave e gotico? Eh?

Un mozartino mai?
Una storietta così ascoltate....
[video=youtube;7eGtt5Cq43w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7eGtt5Cq43w&feature=related[/video]


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Perchè Asia non ha voglia della botta di vita ma di due braccia forti che l'allontanino dal dolore dell'abbandono. Quando si riprenderà dal momento di debolezza capirà se è stata una giusta scelta o una cazzata.


----------



## Daniele (19 Ottobre 2011)

E' una cazzata perchè il chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona MAI!


----------



## MK (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' una cazzata perchè il chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona MAI!


Lo so benissimo. Per questo mettevo in pre-allarme Asia, poi la vita è la sua eh...


----------



## aristocat (19 Ottobre 2011)

Asia ma che impressione ti sei fatta del tuo ex? Il tuo ex ti ha lasciata perché dice che non ce la fa più.
Tu lo conosci benissimo: è vero secondo te? Non ce la fa più veramente? Oppure sennò per cos'altro ti avrebbe lasciata?

16 anni di fidanzamento. Se posso chiedere: ti ha mai proposto di sposarlo? Ci avete mai pensato? 

Sul nuovo "acquisto": Ti capisco eh. Ma non lo ami. Io non ne faccio una questione di "è passato troppo poco tempo"/"è passato troppo tempo"... Non esistono ricette sul "giusto tempo che ha da passare prima di innamorarsi ancora".

Anche se fossero passati che so, mettiamo... 5 anni... da quando l'ex ti ha lasciata, questo uomo nuovo non sarebbe comunque quello giusto.
A me è capitato di innamorarmi dopo un mese di crisi con uno precedente.. e dico innamorarmi davvero. Così, inaspettatamente.
E quindi tutte queste teorie che non è passato abbastanza tempo, le scarterei .

Però lui (il nuovo) non va bene, semplicemente :singleeye:

Secondo me ti conviene essere sincera con lui, a questo punto.
Oh, se ne farà una ragione.

ari


----------



## asia (19 Ottobre 2011)

Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Le ho lette ora e vorrei precisare alcuni punti.
Innanzitutto ho già chiarito con il "nuovo" che non sono convinta di cosa succederà tra noi, che voglio vivere alla giornata e che non voglio illuderlo. Lui mi ha capita perfettamente (anche lui arriva da una storia più o meno simile) e dice che è disposto a pazientare e a vederci solo quando ne avrò voglia. Mi sento compresa da lui e siamo entrambi d'accordo che la storia andrà avanti finchè staremo bene sia io che lui. Anche se è "cotto" è perfettamente consapevole che tutto potrà finire in qualunque momento. Ho preferito chiarire brutalmente piuttosto che farlo stare male... Non so se lo posso considerare chiodo scaccia chiodo perchè prima di tutto è un amico e parliamo molto, non lo sto usando come arma di vendetta o come sfogo per i miei istinti primari!
Rispondo ad Aristocat: 16 anni di fidanzamento di cui 7 circa di convivenza che per noi sono stati come un matrimonio. L'abbiamo deciso insieme di non sposarci ma di convivere. Indipendentemente dalle convinzioni religiose o altro, pensavamo che se due persone si amano davvero non hanno bisogno di vincoli particolari... Evidentemente sognavamo....
Penso che lui se ne sia andato perchè ha voglia di riflettere e di stare da solo. Secondo me si sente tremendamente in colpa per avermi fatta soffrire e quello che non sopporta delle mie crisi è il fatto di vedere esternato tutto il dolore che ancora provo e che non riesco a superare. L'ho amato talmente tanto e questo mi rende quasi impossibile accettare che mi abbia fatto un torto simile... Gli ho anche detto che lo capisco, che odio me stessa quando mi sfogo in quel modo rabbioso ma gli ho anche detto che non ci posso fare niente, o esterno il mio dolore e la mia rabbia oppure implodo ed impazzisco. Ci abbiamo provato a ricostruire...forse lui pensava che il tempo che avrei impiegato a metabolizzare il fattaccio fosse stato più breve... Mi fa ancora male questa ferita ma se penso ad una persona con cui passare il resto dei miei giorni è proprio lui, che ora non mi vuole più perchè non riesco a perdonarlo...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> E' una cazzata perchè il chiodo scaccia chiodo non funziona MAI!


Beh la storia di Asia è simile a quella con mia moglie eh?
Il 5 novembre sono 17 anni di matrimonio...
Ma la storia con mia moglie partì con quelle basi...
Pensa te...
Ovvio se io tolgo il chiodo...il quadretto casca eh?


----------



## contepinceton (19 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Le ho lette ora e vorrei precisare alcuni punti.
> Innanzitutto ho già chiarito con il "nuovo" che non sono convinta di cosa succederà tra noi, che voglio vivere alla giornata e che non voglio illuderlo. Lui mi ha capita perfettamente (anche lui arriva da una storia più o meno simile) e dice che è disposto a pazientare e a vederci solo quando ne avrò voglia. Mi sento compresa da lui e siamo entrambi d'accordo che la storia andrà avanti finchè staremo bene sia io che lui. Anche se è "cotto" è perfettamente consapevole che tutto potrà finire in qualunque momento. Ho preferito chiarire brutalmente piuttosto che farlo stare male... Non so se lo posso considerare chiodo scaccia chiodo perchè prima di tutto è un amico e parliamo molto, non lo sto usando come arma di vendetta o come sfogo per i miei istinti primari!
> Rispondo ad Aristocat: 16 anni di fidanzamento di cui 7 circa di convivenza che per noi sono stati come un matrimonio. L'abbiamo deciso insieme di non sposarci ma di convivere. Indipendentemente dalle convinzioni religiose o altro, pensavamo che se due persone si amano davvero non hanno bisogno di vincoli particolari... Evidentemente sognavamo....
> Penso che lui se ne sia andato perchè ha voglia di riflettere e di stare da solo. Secondo me si sente tremendamente in colpa per avermi fatta soffrire e quello che non sopporta delle mie crisi è il fatto di vedere esternato tutto il dolore che ancora provo e che non riesco a superare. L'ho amato talmente tanto e questo mi rende quasi impossibile accettare che mi abbia fatto un torto simile... Gli ho anche detto che lo capisco, che odio me stessa quando mi sfogo in quel modo rabbioso ma gli ho anche detto che non ci posso fare niente, o esterno il mio dolore e la mia rabbia oppure implodo ed impazzisco. Ci abbiamo provato a ricostruire...forse lui pensava che il tempo che avrei impiegato a metabolizzare il fattaccio fosse stato più breve... Mi fa ancora male questa ferita ma se penso ad una persona con cui passare il resto dei miei giorni è proprio lui, che ora non mi vuole più perchè non riesco a perdonarlo...


Asia tu ci pensi troppo a quell'uomo...troppo...
Non intestardirti...
Lascia che le cose vadano come devono andare...no?

Ma ti consiglio questo film qui...spiega benissimo come possono andare certe cose...a me ha fatto piangere come una fontana..
[video=youtube;stRSfrxcdk0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stRSfrxcdk0[/video]

C'è molto di me in quel personaggio...ma tu guardalo come se tu fossi quell'uomo!


----------



## jamesbond (20 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti per le risposte. Le ho lette ora e vorrei precisare alcuni punti.
> Innanzitutto ho già chiarito con il "nuovo" che non sono convinta di cosa succederà tra noi, che voglio vivere alla giornata e che non voglio illuderlo. Lui mi ha capita perfettamente (anche lui arriva da una storia più o meno simile) e dice che è disposto a pazientare e a vederci solo quando ne avrò voglia. Mi sento compresa da lui e siamo entrambi d'accordo che la storia andrà avanti finchè staremo bene sia io che lui. Anche se è "cotto" è perfettamente consapevole che tutto potrà finire in qualunque momento. Ho preferito chiarire brutalmente piuttosto che farlo stare male... Non so se lo posso considerare chiodo scaccia chiodo perchè prima di tutto è un amico e parliamo molto, non lo sto usando come arma di vendetta o come sfogo per i miei istinti primari!
> Rispondo ad Aristocat: 16 anni di fidanzamento di cui 7 circa di convivenza che per noi sono stati come un matrimonio. L'abbiamo deciso insieme di non sposarci ma di convivere. Indipendentemente dalle convinzioni religiose o altro, pensavamo che se due persone si amano davvero non hanno bisogno di vincoli particolari... Evidentemente sognavamo....
> Penso che lui se ne sia andato perchè ha voglia di riflettere e di stare da solo. Secondo me si sente tremendamente in colpa per avermi fatta soffrire e quello che non sopporta delle mie crisi è il fatto di vedere esternato tutto il dolore che ancora provo e che non riesco a superare. L'ho amato talmente tanto e questo mi rende quasi impossibile accettare che mi abbia fatto un torto simile... Gli ho anche detto che lo capisco, che odio me stessa quando mi sfogo in quel modo rabbioso ma gli ho anche detto che non ci posso fare niente, o esterno il mio dolore e la mia rabbia oppure implodo ed impazzisco. Ci abbiamo provato a ricostruire...forse lui pensava che il tempo che avrei impiegato a metabolizzare il fattaccio fosse stato più breve... Mi fa ancora male questa ferita ma se penso ad una persona con cui passare il resto dei miei giorni è proprio lui, che ora non mi vuole più perchè non riesco a perdonarlo...


Ciao Asia, premetto che la mia situazione psichico/emotiva non mi permette di dare consigli a nessuno, però, visto che in un forum come questo si entra per averne vorrei darti il mio parere.

Il fatto che sia "cotto" non gli permette di essere realmente consapevole delle tue intenzioni, ti sei lavata mani e coscienza dicendogli "oh senza impegno" ma lui se è realmente cotto farà qualsiasi cosa per non essere estromesso dalla tua vita, parlo per esperienza, la mia condizione in questo momento è esattamente questa.

Tu lo usi per riempire un vuoto, parlate molto ? e di che ? magari gli racconti nei minimi particolari quello che provi per il tuo ex, lo stai torturando inutilmente, così lo uccidi.

Perdonami se non mi sono concentrato sul tuo dolore, ma a me in questo momento fa molto più pena il tuo compagno di giochi, lo sento vicino perchè anche io provo sulla mia pelle la stessa medicina, e la cosa assurda è che pur rendendomene conto non posso fare a meno di amare.

JB


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Ottobre 2011)

*He gia'...*



jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Asia, premetto che la mia situazione psichico/emotiva non mi permette di dare consigli a nessuno, però, visto che in un forum come questo si entra per averne vorrei darti il mio parere.
> 
> Il fatto che sia "cotto" non gli permette di essere realmente consapevole delle tue intenzioni, ti sei lavata mani e coscienza dicendogli "oh senza impegno" ma lui se è realmente cotto farà qualsiasi cosa per non essere estromesso dalla tua vita, parlo per esperienza, la mia condizione in questo momento è esattamente questa.
> 
> ...



Bel pensiero J.B !!!


ciao blu


----------



## Non Registrato (20 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Asia, premetto che la mia situazione psichico/emotiva non mi permette di dare consigli a nessuno, però, visto che in un forum come questo si entra per averne vorrei darti il mio parere.
> 
> Il fatto che sia "cotto" non gli permette di essere realmente consapevole delle tue intenzioni, ti sei lavata mani e coscienza dicendogli "oh senza impegno" ma lui se è realmente cotto farà qualsiasi cosa per non essere estromesso dalla tua vita, parlo per esperienza, la mia condizione in questo momento è esattamente questa.
> 
> ...



...e se, invece, Asia avesse preso un abbaglio enorme sul nuovo "amore"? Cioè se questi stia solo cavalcando l'onda? E si stufasse del gioco PRIMA che sia lei a staccarsi perchè ha maturato la giusta scelta?  Vista la funzione -che pare evidente- della relazione, sarebbe per Asia una mazzata enorme, in questo momento.
Credo che, purtroppo, certi stati d'animo non mettano in condizioni le persone di vivere le cose con il dovuto distacco ed il rischio di farsi male è alto.
Questo, per quanto riguarda Asia.
Riguardo a lui, se è davvero "cotto" sono d'accordo con JB.
Riguardo al fedifrago...be', starà anche male, non discuto, avrà anche pazientato nella speranza che lei superasse la cosa, ma se fosse stato meno egoista prima, non si troverebbe in questa situazione, ora.


----------



## asia (20 Ottobre 2011)

Non Registrato ha detto:


> Bel pensiero J.B !!!
> 
> 
> ciao blu


Ciao JB. MI dispiace molto credimi, che tu stia vivendo così male...la sofferenza che provi te la si legge fra le righe. Sono una persona molto molto sensibile e davvero non vorrei mai fare del male a qualcuno (neppure all'amante del mio ex nonostante l'abbia odiata con tutto il cuore) ed è per questo che quando esco con lui evito di parlare del mio ex e me ne guardo bene dal raccontargli cosa mi scrive nei messaggi!!! Parliamo soprattutto di lui perchè voglio conoscerlo meglio e perchè così facendo mi concentro su un'altra persona che non sia il mio ex. Mi rendo conto che suona brutto dire questo, sembra quasi un ripiego, ma sono sicura che vada bene anche a lui. D'altra parte  ho deciso di uscirci anche perchè sapevo che non ama le storie lunghe e perchè mi ha detto che preferisce vivere da solo, insomma...uno spirito libero! E poi le poche cose che sa di noi le sa perchè è lui che insiste nel volerle sapere!
Tu, JB, mi dai la sensazione di essere molto più sensibile di lui e di starci male...ti consiglio di parlarle e dirle di questo tuo malessere. Da tutta questa brutta esperienza ho capito che solo parlando si possono trovare le soluzioni...


----------



## asia (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Asia tu ci pensi troppo a quell'uomo...troppo...
> Non intestardirti...
> Lascia che le cose vadano come devono andare...no?
> 
> ...


Ciao conte! la tua storia è simile alla mia????? :-O    ...Ma vivi con tua moglie o da solo? sai, non seguo da molto il forum.
Il film l'ho visto proprio di recente e mi è piaciuto molto!!!!!! l'ho guardato proprio perchè conoscevo la trama e volevo vedere se avrei trovato qualche spunto che mi aiutasse a capire qualcosa di tutto ciò. Il protagonista l'ho trovato molto triste...quasi angosciante, spero tu non sia così!!!  Io invece mi sono rivista un pò in entrambe i personaggi femminili... Comunque film stupendo, ottimo consiglio conte!


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Ciao conte! la tua storia è simile alla mia????? :-O    ...Ma vivi con tua moglie o da solo? sai, non seguo da molto il forum.
> Il film l'ho visto proprio di recente e mi è piaciuto molto!!!!!! l'ho guardato proprio perchè conoscevo la trama e volevo vedere se avrei trovato qualche spunto che mi aiutasse a capire qualcosa di tutto ciò. Il protagonista l'ho trovato molto triste...quasi angosciante, spero tu non sia così!!!  Io invece mi sono rivista un pò in entrambe i personaggi femminili... Comunque film stupendo, ottimo consiglio conte!


Vediamo una storia delle mie è simile alla tua, ma con le seguenti varianti...io invece di mettermi a capofitto con un nuovo amore...mi diedi alla pazza gioia...consigliato dalla mia amica numero 1, che mi disse...cucciolo, l'amore nasce e muore sai?
Una parte di me è proprio come quel personaggio...
Io sono quello lì': che prende i suoi risparmi per comperare un fantastico anello per una stronza.
Poi la stronza fa la stronza.
Lui getta l'anello in quella spiaggia...
Arriva a pensare brutte cose...
Poi si riprende l'anello e chi se ne frega...lo ricicla e lo dona a una che nei fatti gli ha mostrato il suo amore...
In fondo lui capisce dove sta il vero amore.
O per lo meno dove sta un amore sano e non malato.
Con questo gesto toglie a quell'altra ogni potere.
Lui ce l'ha molto con sè stesso...ma comeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee?
Si era innamorato di una che aveva una relazione con uno sposato...la quale sceglie lui, solo perchè l'altro l'ha scaricata, poi l'altro torna e lei corre da lui no? Lasciando il nostro eroe da solo.

Dentro di lui sto qua si dice...oh porco cazzo...ma che fortuna...ho un'altra lei ad aspettarmi...e torna a casa.
E riprende quel fidanzamento.


----------



## elena_ (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo una storia delle mie è simile alla tua, ma con le seguenti varianti...io invece di mettermi a capofitto con un nuovo amore...mi diedi alla pazza gioia...consigliato dalla mia amica numero 1, che mi disse...cucciolo, l'amore nasce e muore sai?
> Una parte di me è proprio come quel personaggio...
> Io sono quello lì': che prende i suoi risparmi per comperare un fantastico anello per una stronza.
> Poi la stronza fa la stronza.
> ...


a dire il vero è un po' ingarbugliata, 'sta storia, e non ci ho capito molto
però, conte, 
leggendo te ho capito molte cose
ho capito che un matrimonio non è sempre per amore
che un figlio non è sempre un alibi (come asseriscono molti qui dentro)
che la realtà è sempre più complicata di come la si descrive
e ho capito che ci sono cose che io, single e senza figli, non arriverò mai a capire


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

elena_ ha detto:


> a dire il vero è un po' ingarbugliata, 'sta storia, e non ci ho capito molto
> però, conte,
> leggendo te ho capito molte cose
> ho capito che un matrimonio non è sempre per amore
> ...


Un matrimonio non è solo per amore: è fragile.
Es. Tu ami un tossicodipendete, o un alcoolista, o un violento, o un giocatore...se lo sposi avrai una vita difficile.
Ma lo ami no? Ti basterà questo?
Arriverai a capire certe cose quando sarai madre, e sentirari dentro di te, il bisogno di un compagno forte che ti protegga.
Oppure se hai convissuto con qualcuno, saprai cosa capita quando non si può fuggire, ma o si risolvono le tensioni...o esse albergano perfino tra le lenzuola...tutto lì!


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Mannaggia non si possono mettere gli spoiler per nascondere il testo?


ma per una volta che ridi e scherzi con leggerezza... ma fregatene 
nessuno mette in dubbio la tua virilità


----------



## Andy (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ma per una volta che ridi e scherzi con leggerezza... ma fregatene
> nessuno mette in dubbio la tua virilità


Beh, in questi ultimi mesi mi sento vitale come un girino castrato...


----------



## tesla (20 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Beh, in questi ultimi mesi mi sento vitale come un girino castrato...


ciccio guarda, ci sono alcune mie parti anatomiche che sono partite per l'emisfero australe senza farmi pervenire più notizie da mesi 
quindi, non ti preoccupare. 
siccome mi sento una terremotata del belice, mi adeguo e rassegno di conseguenza.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> ciccio guarda, ci sono alcune mie parti anatomiche che sono partite per l'emisfero australe senza farmi pervenire più notizie da mesi
> quindi, non ti preoccupare.
> siccome mi sento una terremotata del belice, mi adeguo e rassegno di conseguenza.


Ma cosa dici su...mia cara..
Quelle parti sono giunte integre al mio laboratorio...
Si le stiamo aggiustando...
Ma che disastro eh?
Mi mancano i pezzi di ricambio sai...sei una fuori serie tu!


----------



## asia (20 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vediamo una storia delle mie è simile alla tua, ma con le seguenti varianti...io invece di mettermi a capofitto con un nuovo amore...mi diedi alla pazza gioia...consigliato dalla mia amica numero 1, che mi disse...cucciolo, l'amore nasce e muore sai?
> Una parte di me è proprio come quel personaggio...
> Io sono quello lì': che prende i suoi risparmi per comperare un fantastico anello per una stronza.
> Poi la stronza fa la stronza.
> ...


Già...però a me è sembrato più che altro rassegnato...ha dato l'anello all'altra per esclusione. Mi ha fatto tristezza...eppure mi sono un pò rivista anche in lui in questa scena...ok, praticamente mi sono vista  in tutti e 3!!!!! )))))


----------



## asia (20 Ottobre 2011)

Consigli: fra 2 ore dovrebbe passare da casa il  mio ex a ritirare delle cose che ha lasciato qua. Cosa faccio, lo incontro o non mi faccio trovare? Io ad oggi non me la sento di rivederlo ma non so se forse sarebbe meglio vederci e parlare...


----------



## jamesbond (20 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Ciao JB. MI dispiace molto credimi, che tu stia vivendo così male...la sofferenza che provi te la si legge fra le righe. Sono una persona molto molto sensibile e davvero non vorrei mai fare del male a qualcuno (neppure all'amante del mio ex nonostante l'abbia odiata con tutto il cuore) ed è per questo che quando esco con lui evito di parlare del mio ex e me ne guardo bene dal raccontargli cosa mi scrive nei messaggi!!! Parliamo soprattutto di lui perchè voglio conoscerlo meglio e perchè così facendo mi concentro su un'altra persona che non sia il mio ex. Mi rendo conto che suona brutto dire questo, sembra quasi un ripiego, ma sono sicura che vada bene anche a lui. D'altra parte  ho deciso di uscirci anche perchè sapevo che non ama le storie lunghe e perchè mi ha detto che preferisce vivere da solo, insomma...uno spirito libero! E poi le poche cose che sa di noi le sa perchè è lui che insiste nel volerle sapere!
> Tu, JB, mi dai la sensazione di essere molto più sensibile di lui e di starci male...ti consiglio di parlarle e dirle di questo tuo malessere. Da tutta questa brutta esperienza ho capito che solo parlando si possono trovare le soluzioni...


Ciao Asia, scusami se ti sono sembrato brusco nella risposta è che in questi giorni sto veramente vivendo momenti difficili e il mio umore ne risente e parecchio, se le cose tra di voi (tu e la persona con cui esci adesso) sono chiare e anche lui ha capito che non hai ancora scordato il tuo ex, beh che dire se non ha problemi lui.........

Mi sono permesso di farti quelle osservazioni perchè purtroppo quando si è "cotti" anche rendendosi conto di non avere possibilità si farebbe qualunque cosa pur di non essere estromessi dalla vita dell'amato, compreso fingere che non ti importi di essere considerato solo un amico, sì perchè se è veramente innamorato di te dirà qualsiasi balla pur di mantenere un briciolo di speranza, ci si aggrappa a tutto credimi.

Quindi pur comprendendo la tua confusione in questi momenti, ricorda che anche l'altro è umano e cerca di non farlo soffrire, se puoi.

JB


----------



## Simy (20 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Asia, scusami se ti sono sembrato brusco nella risposta è che in questi giorni sto veramente vivendo momenti difficili e il mio umore ne risente e parecchio, se le cose tra di voi (tu e la persona con cui esci adesso) sono chiare e anche lui ha capito che non hai ancora scordato il tuo ex, beh che dire se non ha problemi lui.........
> 
> Mi sono permesso di farti quelle osservazioni perchè purtroppo quando si è "cotti" anche rendendosi conto di non avere possibilità si farebbe qualunque cosa pur di non essere estromessi dalla vita dell'amato, compreso fingere che non ti importi di essere considerato solo un amico, sì perchè se è veramente innamorato di te dirà qualsiasi balla pur di mantenere un briciolo di speranza, ci si aggrappa a tutto credimi.
> 
> *Quindi pur comprendendo la tua confusione in questi momenti, ricorda che anche l'altro è umano e cerca di non farlo soffrire, se puoi.*JB


:up:


----------



## asia (20 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Ciao Asia, scusami se ti sono sembrato brusco nella risposta è che in questi giorni sto veramente vivendo momenti difficili e il mio umore ne risente e parecchio, se le cose tra di voi (tu e la persona con cui esci adesso) sono chiare e anche lui ha capito che non hai ancora scordato il tuo ex, beh che dire se non ha problemi lui.........
> 
> Mi sono permesso di farti quelle osservazioni perchè purtroppo quando si è "cotti" anche rendendosi conto di non avere possibilità si farebbe qualunque cosa pur di non essere estromessi dalla vita dell'amato, compreso fingere che non ti importi di essere considerato solo un amico, sì perchè se è veramente innamorato di te dirà qualsiasi balla pur di mantenere un briciolo di speranza, ci si aggrappa a tutto credimi.
> 
> ...


Ma no! cosa dici? non mi sei assolutamente sembrato brusco  E...lo so come ci si sente ad essere innamorati persi per qualcuno e questo non ti vuole, lo sto provando proprio ora per il mio ex.


----------



## contepinceton (20 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Già...però a me è sembrato più che altro rassegnato...ha dato l'anello all'altra per esclusione. Mi ha fatto tristezza...eppure mi sono un pò rivista anche in lui in questa scena...ok, praticamente mi sono vista  in tutti e 3!!!!! )))))


Ma chi se ne frega se è rassegnazione?
L'altra si meritava l'amore di questo ragazzo almeno 100 volte la bionda.
Una donna è stata fatta felice.
Lui non si è disperato.
Ha solo compreso che la bionda non era affidabile...e che stava investendo tutto...sul nulla!


----------



## Tubarao (21 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma chi se ne frega se è rassegnazione?
> L'altra si meritava l'amore di questo ragazzo almeno 100 volte la bionda.
> Una donna è stata fatta felice.
> Lui non si è disperato.
> Ha solo compreso che la bionda non era affidabile...e che stava investendo tutto...sul nulla!


E poi l'altra era pure più figa. Ecco 

Anche se la Paltrow................


----------



## asia (21 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Consigli: fra 2 ore dovrebbe passare da casa il  mio ex a ritirare delle cose che ha lasciato qua. Cosa faccio, lo incontro o non mi faccio trovare? Io ad oggi non me la sento di rivederlo ma non so se forse sarebbe meglio vederci e parlare...


Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO. Che è contento per me se esco con un altro così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!
Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... *Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO*. *Che è contento per me se esco con un altro* così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. *Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!*
> *Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???*? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...


Porca loca, la stessa cosa a me come comportamento. (vedi grassetto, uguale uguale)

Lascia perdere,* a lui non gliene frega nulla di te*.


----------



## Carola (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Porca loca, la stessa cosa a me come comportamento. (vedi grassetto, uguale uguale)
> 
> Lascia perdere,* a lui non gliene frega nulla di te*.


si anche x me quando la menano così poche storie sono tutte scuse ie frega poco o nulla
scusa ma chiudila li e pensa a te stessa


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

Infatti è un girare intorno al nulla.
Anche qui: public relation


----------



## asia (21 Ottobre 2011)

Andy ha detto:


> Porca loca, la stessa cosa a me come comportamento. (vedi grassetto, uguale uguale)
> 
> Lascia perdere,* a lui non gliene frega nulla di te*.


Purtroppo lo so...ma non ci riesco a non amarlo più...


----------



## Andy (21 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Purtroppo lo so...ma non ci riesco a non amarlo più...


La stessa cosa a me. Io provo ancora tanto. Ma ormai so che dall'altra parte non c'è nulla, solo schizofrenia, e so anche che nessun dialogo potrà mai far tornare le cose come desidero.
Da questo gennaio fino a questo settembre, con lei ho parlato, litigato, sempre a parlare delle stesse cose. Sempre con gli stessi contenuti. Non c'è peggior sordo di chi non vuol sentire, perchè non gliene frega nulla.
La soluzione è tagliare, e il silenzio.
Se ci tiene a te (che nel contempo dovresti iniziare a guardare altrove, per diritto acquisito, anche se non ci riesci), domani verrà, e tu deciderai come giocare. Altrimenti no. Ma intanto forse avrai altro.


----------



## stellanuova (21 Ottobre 2011)

Obiettivamente credo che questo ultimo anno sia stato un inferno per lui,
ha bisogno di stare un po' in pace, lascialo stare per un po' ed evita di discutere..
Capisco bene cosa hai provato quando hai saputo, bisogna sfogare la rabbia,
parlarne, poi però basta, si deve guardare avanti, ricostruire, altrimenti l'altro 
non ce la fa e scappa.


----------



## asia (21 Ottobre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Obiettivamente credo che questo ultimo anno sia stato un inferno per lui,
> ha bisogno di stare un po' in pace, lascialo stare per un po' ed evita di discutere..
> Capisco bene cosa hai provato quando hai saputo, bisogna sfogare la rabbia,
> parlarne, poi però basta, si deve guardare avanti, ricostruire, altrimenti l'altro
> non ce la fa e scappa.


Ma infatti è stato lui ieri sera a volerne parlare e ad iniziare la discussione! io avevo voglia solo di rivederlo e capire come stava.
 Per lui è stato un inferno? beh! per me non è stata di certo una strada ricoperta di velluto e petali di rose!!! Capisco che lui abbia sofferto ogni volta che sbottavo ma non è certo per causa mia... Io ho avuto anche seri problemi fisici perchè mi tenevo tutto dentro, poi sono stata spronata da una psicologa a buttare fuori i miei pensieri ogni volta che si presentavano ma guarda caso è stato peggio così...
Possibile che un uomo che si professa innamorato si stanchi di rimediare al proprio errore? Abbandonata proprio mentre avevo più bisogno di lui...


----------



## astonished (22 Ottobre 2011)

*Comincia ad aprire gli occhi....*



asia ha detto:


> Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO. Che è contento per me se esco con un altro così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!
> Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...





asia ha detto:


> Ma infatti è stato lui ieri sera a volerne parlare e ad iniziare la discussione! io avevo voglia solo di rivederlo e capire come stava.
> Per lui è stato un inferno? beh! per me non è stata di certo una strada ricoperta di velluto e petali di rose!!! Capisco che lui abbia sofferto ogni volta che sbottavo ma non è certo per causa mia... Io ho avuto anche seri problemi fisici perchè mi tenevo tutto dentro, poi sono stata spronata da una psicologa a buttare fuori i miei pensieri ogni volta che si presentavano ma guarda caso è stato peggio così...
> Possibile che un uomo che si professa innamorato si stanchi di rimediare al proprio errore? Abbandonata proprio mentre avevo più bisogno di lui...


Ciao Asia,
vorrei darti una risposta più articolata ma sono troppo stanco per farlo dunque mi limito a dirti, come ha già fatto chi mi ha preceduto, che lui sta solo tentando di dirti, magari per non ferirti, qualcosa che non corrisponde totalmente al vero; di vero ti ha detto che si è disinnamorato ma certo non per il tuo rimuginare sul suo tradimento, sì è disinnamorato prima e poi ti ha tradito. Ricorca che il tradimento non è quasi mai la causa ma è la conseguenza della rottura di un rapporto che quindi, dentro colui che tradisci è già subentrata prima.

Infine una regola semplice da tenere bene a mente quando hai dei dubbi sui sentimenti di una persona nei tuoi confronti: 

_Quando qualcuno ti ritiene importante, quando ti ama, ti cerca e fa di tutto per stare con te._​
Chiediti se il tuo ex ti ha mai cercata, se è venuto sotto casa tua, si è attaccato al campanello, e fesserie del genere, fesserie che però si fanno per qualcuno che si ama.

Eppoi non dici a chi ritieni ancora la tua donna di essere contento se lei esce con un altro....

Vedi tu.

Scusa, forse sono stato un po' troppo diretto ma sono certo che dentro di te sai come stanno veramente le cose.

Ultima cosa, se puoi, evita di far soffrire quel tuo amico con cui ti frequenti, cerca di essere forte anche non tirando dentro la tua storia una persona che, in fin dei conti, allo stato attuale non potrà avere niente da te,se non l'illusione di potersi sostituire al tuo ex e di non fartelo rimpiangere ma noi, che sappiamo come stanno le cose perchè le scrivi quà, sappiamo anche che non potrà essere così.


Vedrai che ce la farai a voltare pagina.

Notte :smile:


----------



## stellanuova (22 Ottobre 2011)

asia, se un rapporto è forte può superare un tradimento
i casi sono due con varie ed eventuali :
- non funziona il rapporto e tradisco
- funziona il rapporto e tradisco
semplice semplice, come te lo scrivo 
il tuo dolore è stato fortissimo e lo capisco molto bene
ma se la storia era finita tu avresti dovuto fare un percorso
per elaborare tutto, con lui o con la psicologa per stare meglio.
se sbatti in faccia ogni tre per due ad un uomo, ma anche ad
una donna, la sua colpa per mesi e mesi, spegni l'amore,
spegni tutto e l'altro se ne va ..... non regge ! ! !
hai scelto una psicologa incompetente che ti ha consigliato 
malissimo !
per questo ti dico che è meglio una pausa di riflessione
per entrambi, poi come dice Marì se son fiori fioriranno .....


----------



## jamesbond (22 Ottobre 2011)

Come hanno già detto altri lascialo andare, non sei stata in grado di perdonarlo in tre anni e forse non lo sarai mai, non hai torto c'è chi riesce e chi no. Lascialo andare.

JB


----------



## Zeeva (22 Ottobre 2011)

jamesbond ha detto:


> Come hanno già detto altri lascialo andare, non sei stata in grado di perdonarlo in tre anni e forse non lo sarai mai, non hai torto c'è chi riesce e chi no. Lascialo andare.
> 
> JB


Secondo me lei lo ha perdonato, solo che non ha superato la cosa. Non ha ancora metabolizzato il tutto.
Non ritengo che perdonare sia sinonimo di dimenticare.
Nelle frasi di Asia si coglie anche della tenerezza nei riguardi del marito, anche se a tratti emerge un po' di rancore nei suoi riguardi.  Lei, qui, non sta mettendo in dubbio l'amore di lui e per lui, non è assillata dal dubbio che lui possa mentirle ancora...
Asia Scrive nel post iniziale:   "Lui ha pianto con me, si è rimesso in discussione, ha fatto di tutto per supportarmi e sopportarmi durante le mie crisi ma...da quasi un anno si è stancato di lottare per me e il mese scorso mi ha lasciata dicendo che non ce la fa più a vivere con le mie crisi che ad intermittenza ricompaiono".
In che modo si è rimesso in discussione?
L'atteggiamento di Asia mi pare molto benevolo nei riguardi del marito. Probabilmente lui, pur essendoci stato descritto come ineccepibile nel suo atteggiamento post tradimento, in realtà può non aver fatto abbastanza.
Così come può essere stata Asia a non aver affrontato il problema in modo adeguato.
3 anni non sono pochi e se ancora viene assalita dalle crisi....
Ma ripeto,  il perdono c'è stato IMHO.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Asia,
> vorrei darti una risposta più articolata ma sono troppo stanco per farlo dunque mi limito a dirti, come ha già fatto chi mi ha preceduto, che lui sta solo tentando di dirti, magari per non ferirti, qualcosa che non corrisponde totalmente al vero; di vero ti ha detto che si è disinnamorato ma certo non per il tuo rimuginare sul suo tradimento, sì è disinnamorato prima e poi ti ha tradito. Ricorca che il tradimento non è quasi mai la causa ma è la conseguenza della rottura di un rapporto che quindi, dentro colui che tradisci è già subentrata prima.
> 
> Infine una regola semplice da tenere bene a mente quando hai dei dubbi sui sentimenti di una persona nei tuoi confronti:
> ...


Bravissimo! BRAVISSIMO!
Tu si che sai aiutare le persone!
Ti ammiro!


----------



## Sbriciolata (24 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO. Che è contento per me se esco con un altro così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!
> Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...


Mi dispiace per te, tanto. Perchè capisco quello che provi tu ... capisco come ti sei sentita, capisco il bisogno delle valvole di sfogo ma... una relazione ha bisogno anche di serenità, se uno sbaglia a un certo punto ha bisogno anche di sentirsi perdonato, oppure lo si lascia perdere. Ti spiego il mio punto di vista: sono stata tradita, sto provando a costruire un nuovo rapporto con mio marito, da pochi mesi; all'inizio dubitavo che ce l'avrei fatta tutti i giorni, adesso sto alternando giorni in cui vedo la luce a giorni in cui la tristezza e la paura arrivano e vedo tutto buio, senza cause apparenti per nessuno dei due stati d'animo. Io sono costretta a combattere quotidianamente con il mio stato d'animo perchè con noi vivono anche i nostri figli, non posso fare altrimenti, quindi cerco di essere critica soprattutto con me stessa ora. Mi sono accorta che la rabbia si è molto assopita, ma conosco il tuo tormento perchè è anche il mio e ho capito che quel tormento deve finire, in un modo o nell'altro, non si può andare avanti vivendo così, se non riuscirò a ritrovare la serenità con lui lo lascerò andare perchè saremmo solo infelici in due, nel frattempo il mio nemico è diventato il tormento, perchè è inumano costringersi a vivere assieme mettendo in mezzo il dolore, secondo me. Ti credo quando dici che lo ami, ma se lo ami, devi riuscire ad essere felice con lui: ti ha tradita, ma ha cercato il tuo perdono, adesso pensa probabilmente che non lo troverà mai, per questo mi par di capire che se ne sia andato... non credo sia la beffa, penso piuttosto che si sia sentito sconfitto.


----------



## Eliade (24 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO. Che è contento per me se esco con un altro così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!
> Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...


 E' uno stronzo.
Ed indubbiamente non ti amava, non solo perché ti ha tradita, ma anche perché non aveva la pazienza/amore/ecc...per sopportare le conseguenze del tradimento scoperto!
Non piangere, non hai davvero perso molto...ti abbraccio!


----------



## astonished (24 Ottobre 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Bravissimo! BRAVISSIMO!
> Tu si che sai aiutare le persone!
> Ti ammiro!


Ciao Conte, 
ti ringrazio, troppo buono! 

Non mi sembra di averle detto granchè di nuovo ed originale: noi lo sappiamo perchè e quando si dicono queste cose vero? Ed è quello che ho fatto riportandole quì. Mi sembra evidente che lui stia cercando di dirle del rapporto finito prendendo a pretesto il fatto che lei non sia stata in grado di perdonarlo ma poi ad un occhio più attento, vedi che non la cerca e che è addirittura contento se lei trova stabilità e felicità frequentando un altro (!?) sa tanto di sollievo dell'anima, di alleggerimento della coscienza vero? Da parte sua sento di scommettere non ci sia amore, al contrario di quello che prova asia. Quì chi ci rimette di brutto è il terzo di turno, l'amico, che potrà rimanere stritolato tra i due a meno che anche lui non sia un marpione (tipo Te o Lothar :mexican ma uno che esordisce dicendo di non voler impegni, etc, etc parte cotto allo scoppio e poi si sa, quanto più non riesce ad agguantare la preda, tanto più si incarognisce nel riconorrerla...la vedo male per lui.


----------



## asia (24 Ottobre 2011)

astonished ha detto:


> Ciao Asia,
> vorrei darti una risposta più articolata ma sono troppo stanco per farlo dunque mi limito a dirti, come ha già fatto chi mi ha preceduto, che lui sta solo tentando di dirti, magari per non ferirti, qualcosa che non corrisponde totalmente al vero; di vero ti ha detto che si è disinnamorato ma certo non per il tuo rimuginare sul suo tradimento, sì è disinnamorato prima e poi ti ha tradito. Ricorca che il tradimento non è quasi mai la causa ma è la conseguenza della rottura di un rapporto che quindi, dentro colui che tradisci è già subentrata prima.
> 
> Infine una regola semplice da tenere bene a mente quando hai dei dubbi sui sentimenti di una persona nei tuoi confronti:
> ...


Purtroppo penso tu abbia ragione...anch'io credo che lui in fondo non mi ami più. Quello che non capisco è perchè mi continua a cercare; per esempio domenica mi ha fatto una telefonata durata quasi due ore parlandomi del più e del meno (cosa che non aveva mai fatto nemmeno quando abitava con me...). Non riesco a capire se si sente in colpa perchè mi sta facendo soffrire oppure se effettivamente si sia pentito di avermi lasciata...


----------



## asia (24 Ottobre 2011)

Eliade ha detto:


> E' uno stronzo.
> Ed indubbiamente non ti amava, non solo perché ti ha tradita, ma anche perché non aveva la pazienza/amore/ecc...per sopportare le conseguenze del tradimento scoperto!
> Non piangere, non hai davvero perso molto...ti abbraccio!


Già...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Purtroppo penso tu abbia ragione...anch'io credo che lui in fondo non mi ami più. Quello che non capisco è perchè mi continua a cercare; per esempio domenica mi ha fatto una telefonata durata quasi due ore parlandomi del più e del meno (cosa che non aveva mai fatto nemmeno quando abitava con me...). Non riesco a capire se si sente in colpa perchè mi sta facendo soffrire oppure se effettivamente si sia pentito di avermi lasciata...


Asia, ma perchè non te la vivi a tuo vantaggio, sta maniera diversa di relazionarvi?
Ma porco can...cosa vuol dire non ti amo più?
Io nessun problema a dire che non amo più mia moglie, anzi, forse non l'ho neanche mai amata...
Sai Asia ci sono giorni in cui mi dico...io non ho mai amato nessuno...giorni in cui mi dico...ma chi è tutta sta gente che mi circonda?
Sconosciuti, estranei...
Quante volte ho bisogno di isolarmi da tutto e da tutti per riprendere fiato?
Ma non ho nessun problema a dire, che nutro una stima profondissima per mia moglie...
Se la vedo giù di corda sono preoccupato per lei eh?
Allora forse NON si sente in colpa, NON si è pentito, ma semplicemente aveva voglia di parlare con qualcuno e ha scelto te per farlo.

Tu sei stata disponibile ad ascoltarlo?
Sii felice di essere stata con lui due ore al telefono...


----------



## contepinceton (25 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Ho passato giorni interi a fissare il vuoto ed a piangere per questo abbandono poi ho deciso di reagire ed ho iniziato a frequentare un ragazzo che è assolutamente adorabile e mi fa sentire "nuova" ma nonostante sia molto presa da lui (sotto tutti i punti di vista!) e nonostante la consapevolezza della fine del precedente rapporto, sento che il mio cuore apparterrà sempre a "lui".
> Vi chiedo: è possibile che riuscire ad andare avanti con un uomo a cui vuoi bene ma sentire nel tuo cuore che non apparterrai mai ad alcuno che non sia "Lui"?


Ci ho pensato su.
La mia esperienza è questa.
Conosco quella sensazione, in cui sai benissimo che il cuore di una donna non appartiene a te.
Ho ragionato così: il tuo cuore non mi appartiene? Perchè appartiene sempre e comunque ad un altro?
Benissimo: tu non avrai il mio di cuore.
Così il mio cuore non è MAI stato di nessuna.
Un bel giorno per me...
E' arrivata una e mi ha detto...ehi conte...ma io posso essere tua amica? Me lo concedi?
E io ok, donna avvenga secondo quanto tu desideri.
Un bel giorno...lei mi fa...ehi conte...che ne dici? Apri questo pacchettino, che con tanta cura e dedizione ho preparato per te.
Io apro...e vedo una cosa che io non avevo MAI visto.
Le dico...e questo cos'è?
E lei...tutta timida e vergognosa...non ti piace? Ehi...ehm...ehm...è il mio cuore.
E io ah questo è un cuore...
Benissimo...donna vieni qui...tu avrai il mio di cuore.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> Me lo sentivo che non avrei dovuto rivederlo... Ora sto malissimo, ma male male male... Abbiamo parlato a lungo e da questa conversazione è uscito che IO l'ho fatto disinnamorare con il mio comportamento post-tradimento-SUO. Che è contento per me se esco con un altro così dice che magari non penserò più a quello che mi ha fatto. Mi ha detto che lui sta male senza di me ma che, soprattutto nell'ultimo anno, era diventato un tormento per lui vivere con me che potevo scoppiare in una crisi da un momento all'altro e che per questo motivo non si apriva più con me, non mi rendeva partecipe della sua vita. Inutili i miei tentativi di spiegargli che se io mi comportavo così è perchè ci tengo a lui e perchè anch'io avevo bisogno di una valvola di sfogo!
> Oltre al danno la beffa! oltre ad essere stata tradita ora è anche colpa mia se lui mi ha lasciata ed è colpa mia che lo faccio soffrire!!!!! ma le persone come ragionano???? che umiliazione... ho pianto tutta la notte perchè ormai sto accettando il fatto che non tornerà mai più con me...


Asia...

Allora, io e mio marito non stiamo più insieme, ed è bene così perchè noi non avremmo proprio dovuto sposarci. Quindi ci sono grosse differenze con la tua storia.

Ma, dopo che io ho tradito mio marito, mio marito me ne ha fatte passare tante, ma tante, durante il periodo in cui abbiamo cercato di ricostruire, che sono finita sotto psicofarmaci. Sono diventata una ameba, terrorizzata da tutto, vestita di stracci quasi perchè non riuscivo più quasi ad occuparmi di me.
A forza di concentrarmi su quello che provava lui etc, stavo morendo io.
Adesso sto bene.

Non è colpa tua se lui se n'è andato. ma il motivo per cui se n'è andato è conseguenza del suo tradimento. Ovvero che tu non potevi perdonarlo davvero. Non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che una persona debba perdonare.. non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che tu dovessi riuscire a superare il suo tradimento.
Ma io capisco che lui abbia abbandonato il campo.
Non tanto per il dolore che si ripete di volta in volta, quanto perchè lui forse vede che tu non lo perdonerai MAI. A questo si sottrae. E se ne va.

Asia, mi spiace, ma credo che vada bene così... evidentemente il tradimento è troppo al di là dei tuoi valori e pensieri per riuscire ad accettarlo nella tua vita.  Tu dici che è l'uomo della tua vita, ma continuavi a starci male, a esplodere... datti tempo, chissà che invece tu non scopra che sì, riesci benissimo a immaginarti accanto a un'altra persona.
E' che siete stati insieme tanto tempo...


----------



## asia (26 Ottobre 2011)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Asia...
> 
> Allora, io e mio marito non stiamo più insieme, ed è bene così perchè noi non avremmo proprio dovuto sposarci. Quindi ci sono grosse differenze con la tua storia.
> 
> ...


Grazie per la tua risposta, mi ha fatto capire parecchie cose...hai ragione, non dev'essere facile vivere accanto ad una persona che non si fida più di te e ti fa pesare continuamente il tuo sbaglio. Mi sono messa nei tuoi panni e in quelli del mio ex... questo esercizio dovrei farlo più spesso per vedere le cose da un punto di vista diverso. 
Ieri sera altra telefonata lunga con lui che si mette a piangere al telefono ricordando i vecchi tempi...cosa vorrà dire? semplice nostalgia del passato? non ho osato chiederglielo... Comunque andrà a finire sono convinta che separarci è stata la scelta migliore, in questo modo abbiamo più tempo per pensare senza subire i condizionamenti della vita di tutti i giorni. E se son rose fioriranno!


----------



## Daniele (26 Ottobre 2011)

Oh, mi raccomando che gli alimenti siano belli sostanziosi, hai alcuni annetti di psicoterapia da fare e il minimo sarebbe che te la pagasse lui.


----------



## asia (27 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Oh, mi raccomando che gli alimenti siano belli sostanziosi, hai alcuni annetti di psicoterapia da fare e il minimo sarebbe che te la pagasse lui.



))) beh! in questi 3 anni la psicoterapia non mi è servita a molto...anzi, secondo me ha peggiorato le cose. Ora sono per il faidate! E comunque temo niente alimenti: alla convivente nulla è dovuto!


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2011)

asia ha detto:


> ))) beh! in questi 3 anni la psicoterapia non mi è servita a molto...anzi, secondo me ha peggiorato le cose. Ora sono per il faidate! E comunque temo niente alimenti: alla convivente nulla è dovuto!


Allora mettiti daccordo con lui se vuole la macchina inciendiata ogni 3 mesi oppure se ha la volontà di darti una mano...si chiama ricatto, ma io lo chiamo pareggiare i conti.


----------



## tesla (30 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Allora mettiti daccordo con lui se vuole la macchina inciendiata ogni 3 mesi oppure se ha la volontà di darti una mano...si chiama ricatto, ma io lo chiamo pareggiare i conti.


giuro che vorrei vederti in azione qualche volta, neanche chuck norris arriverebbe a tanto 
e vorrei anche vedere asia che esce con la tanica nel carrello della spesa e va' a irrorare l'auto del fedifrago...
nessuno al mondo fa cose del genere, tranne psicopatici che peraltro vengono ingabbiati dopo 30 secondi


----------



## contepinceton (30 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> giuro che vorrei vederti in azione qualche volta, neanche chuck norris arriverebbe a tanto
> e vorrei anche vedere asia che esce con la tanica nel carrello della spesa e va' a irrorare l'auto del fedifrago...
> nessuno al mondo fa cose del genere, tranne psicopatici che peraltro vengono ingabbiati dopo 30 secondi


Vero...
Ma quelli davvero pericolosi sono quelli buoni buoni che non parlano...non minacciano...e dalla sera alla mattina...
Ma con la mente si può molto fantasticare eh?
Sai una cosa, che mi ha sempre dato fastidio fin da bambino?
IO NON SONO UN BONACCIONE...ok? Non lo sono e non lo sono mai stato...
Ma ero lì tutto paccioccone no? 
Mi ricordo una volta che ho la fionda in mano...e sto qua...che continua a tirarmela...a strattonarmi...tanto non mi fai niente...tanto non hai coraggio...e ricordo come un lampo...e il sasso conficcato sulla sua fronte...
Per questo mi infastidiscono molto i discorsi di daniele...
Vuoi fare una cosa? FALLA e non rompere i coglioni.

Piuttosto cara Tesla ho sempre pagato per la mia impulsività...no?


----------



## Daniele (30 Ottobre 2011)

Ricordo che io non disprezzo nessuna violenza se ha una finalità, disprezzo solo la violenza fine a se stessa.


----------



## Lostris (30 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricordo che io non disprezzo nessuna violenza se ha una finalità, disprezzo solo la violenza fine a se stessa.


Ma che discorsi sono... generalizzare così è assurdo. Anche senza arrivare a dire di essere contro la violenza sempre e comunque, così si arriva ad ammettere qualsiasi cosa basta che abbia uno straccio di fine. 
Allora il marito che dà uno schiaffo alla consorte perchè non gli ha preparato la cena in tempo non lo disprezziamo, perché a suo dire il gesto ha fini 'educativi'?? non è certo violenza fine a sè stessa no?? 
Incontro uno che in auto mi taglia la strada, sono nervoso già di mio, e allora lo saccagno di botte. 2 fini in uno, mi sfogo e in più gli insegno un pó di senso civico. Avercene di personcine a modo come me eh...


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono... generalizzare così è assurdo. Anche senza arrivare a dire di essere contro la violenza sempre e comunque, così si arriva ad ammettere qualsiasi cosa basta che abbia uno straccio di fine.
> Allora il marito che dà uno schiaffo alla consorte perchè non gli ha preparato la cena in tempo non lo disprezziamo, perché a suo dire il gesto ha fini 'educativi'?? non è certo violenza fine a sè stessa no??
> Incontro uno che in auto mi taglia la strada, sono nervoso già di mio, e allora lo saccagno di botte. 2 fini in uno, mi sfogo e in più gli insegno un pó di senso civico. Avercene di personcine a modo come me eh...


[video=youtube;MRnBAvUBaaY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MRnBAvUBaaY[/video]


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono... generalizzare così è assurdo. Anche senza arrivare a dire di essere contro la violenza sempre e comunque, così si arriva ad ammettere qualsiasi cosa basta che abbia uno straccio di fine.
> Allora il marito che dà uno schiaffo alla consorte perchè non gli ha preparato la cena in tempo non lo disprezziamo, perché a suo dire il gesto ha fini 'educativi'?? non è certo violenza fine a sè stessa no??
> Incontro uno che in auto mi taglia la strada, sono nervoso già di mio, e allora lo saccagno di botte. 2 fini in uno, mi sfogo e in più gli insegno un pó di senso civico. Avercene di personcine a modo come me eh...


meno male che non ho la patente


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono... generalizzare così è assurdo. Anche senza arrivare a dire di essere contro la violenza sempre e comunque, così si arriva ad ammettere qualsiasi cosa basta che abbia uno straccio di fine.
> Allora il marito che dà uno schiaffo alla consorte perchè non gli ha preparato la cena in tempo non lo disprezziamo, perché a suo dire il gesto ha fini 'educativi'?? non è certo violenza fine a sè stessa no??
> Incontro uno che in auto mi taglia la strada, sono nervoso già di mio, e allora lo saccagno di botte. 2 fini in uno, mi sfogo e in più gli insegno un pó di senso civico. Avercene di personcine a modo come me eh...



Non penso che intendesse questo. Sarebbe violenza fine a se stessa, perchè conseguenza a una violenza che non vi è stata.
Sono convinto che lui voglia dire: se tu fai del male a me, è giusto che tu venga ripagato con il male.
In effetti, se una persona *consapevolmente *fa del male, della violenza, io penso che sarebbe giusto, se non giustissimo che venga ripagato... daltronde la società civile ha inventato le carceri perchè ritiene giusta la cosa. Solo che, queste funzionano male (come quasi tutto), e che gente che dovrebbe andarci davvero non ci mette piede. Per questo in giro poi vi è gente che prova odio verso il prossimo: sente che non esiste giustizia, anche da parte di quelle persone che la invocano.
Per questo in una lite di condominio le persone arrivano ad uccidersi: c'è sempre qualcuno che fa i porci comodi propri, e quando qualcun altro chiede serenità, si sente sputare addosso, perchè il motto delle persone è:* io a casa mia faccio quello che voglio!*
Quelle stesse persone che poi le vedi in chiesa, vanno ai funerali della gente che muore, che non riesce a turare aventi fino a fine mese, pur avendo un lavoro, ecc... Siccome, poi, nella realtà "fanno quello che vogliono a casa loro", poi vai dalle forze dell'ordine che ti confermano che è così infatti, mentre tu a casa *tua *la notte non dormi perchè i suoi figli continuano a giocare fino alle 3 di notte... bhe, è giusto che qualcuno si faccia giustizia da se, se è in grado di farlo? O deve subire come una pecora?

Io non mi scandalizzo. Quando sento ai TG certe notizie.
E non sto mai dalla parte di chi *sembri * abbia subito l'ultima violenza, quella che ha smosso le telecamere... Io mi chiedo sempre: ma questo qualcosa avrà fatto, no? Per fare esasperare un'altra persona, fino a certi esiti, cazzo, qualcosa ha fatto!


----------



## Andy (31 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Ma che discorsi sono... generalizzare così è assurdo. Anche senza arrivare a dire di essere contro la violenza sempre e comunque, così si arriva ad ammettere qualsiasi cosa basta che abbia uno straccio di fine.
> Allora il marito che dà uno schiaffo alla consorte perchè non gli ha preparato la cena in tempo non lo disprezziamo, perché a suo dire il gesto ha fini 'educativi'?? non è certo violenza fine a sè stessa no??
> Incontro uno che in auto mi taglia la strada, sono nervoso già di mio, e allora lo saccagno di botte. 2 fini in uno, mi sfogo e in più gli insegno un pó di senso civico. Avercene di personcine a modo come me eh...



Messaggio duplicato... problemi col forum?


----------



## tesla (31 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ricordo che io non disprezzo nessuna violenza se ha una finalità, disprezzo solo la violenza fine a se stessa.


quindi lo stupro che ha una finalità


----------



## contepinceton (31 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi lo stupro che ha una finalità


Si.
Dare piacere allo stupratore: pare che esistano persone che ricavano solo piacere a quel modo...


----------



## Daniele (31 Ottobre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> quindi lo stupro che ha una finalità


Se avessi i soldi pagherei qualcuno che stuprasse la mia ex...solo per farle provare il post che ho provato io, visto che per tre psicologi ho avuto uno shock simile. Oddio, si, lo farei solo per poterla rovinare dentro come lei ha fatto come me, per fare in modo che si chiuda al mondo come ho fatto io e che non sia più capace di dare fiducia a nessuno.
Brutto? Si, sono conoscio che è brutto, ma è anche vero che lei è una brutta persona che non merita alcuna pietà.


----------



## tesla (31 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi i soldi pagherei qualcuno che stuprasse la mia ex...solo per farle provare il post che ho provato io, visto che per tre psicologi ho avuto uno shock simile. Oddio, si, lo farei solo per poterla rovinare dentro come lei ha fatto come me, per fare in modo che si chiuda al mondo come ho fatto io e che non sia più capace di dare fiducia a nessuno.
> Brutto? Si, sono conoscio che è brutto, ma è anche vero che lei è una brutta persona che non merita alcuna pietà.


anche io nel delirium tremens ho augurato di tutto e di più, ma a bocce ferme non potrei far del male a nessuno per quanto me ne sia stato fatto.
però non escludo un gran calcio in culo, che secondo me ha un valore simbolico estremo e una gratificazione immensa...ma solo l'idea di vederla soffrire fisicamente e magari piangere, mi fa accapponare la pelle.

la tua rabbia e violenza mi sconvolge, se collegato opportunamente potresti fornire energia elettrica ad una cittadina di media grandezza. deponi le armi, perchè l'unico che stupri sei tu


----------



## Lostris (31 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi i soldi pagherei qualcuno che stuprasse la mia ex...solo per farle provare il post che ho provato io, visto che per tre psicologi ho avuto uno shock simile. Oddio, si, lo farei solo per poterla rovinare dentro come lei ha fatto come me, per fare in modo che si chiuda al mondo come ho fatto io e che non sia più capace di dare fiducia a nessuno.
> Brutto? Si, sono conoscio che è brutto, ma è anche vero che lei è una brutta persona che non merita alcuna pietà.


Immagino che siano stati gli psicologi che ti hanno detto che hai subito uno shock simile allo stupro a suggerirti questa bella ipotetica soluzione..  forse no eh?? e ascolti solo le parti che ti fa comodo ascoltare..
Brutto? Non è brutto... è un pensiero stupido e cattivo, ed è da ignoranti. Credo che se avessi idea di cosa significhi realmente essere stuprati, non ti azzarderesti a sparare 'ste scemenze.


----------



## Lostris (31 Ottobre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Se avessi i soldi pagherei qualcuno che stuprasse la mia ex...solo per farle provare il post che ho provato io, visto che per tre psicologi ho avuto uno shock simile. Oddio, si, lo farei solo per poterla rovinare dentro come lei ha fatto come me, per fare in modo che si chiuda al mondo come ho fatto io e che non sia più capace di dare fiducia a nessuno.
> Brutto? Si, sono conoscio che è brutto, ma è anche vero che lei è una brutta persona che non merita alcuna pietà.


Immagino che siano stati gli psicologi che ti hanno detto che hai subito uno shock simile allo stupro a suggerirti questa bella ipotetica soluzione..  forse no eh?? e ascolti solo le parti che ti fa comodo ascoltare..
Brutto? Non è brutto... è un pensiero stupido e cattivo, ed è da ignoranti. Credo che se avessi idea di cosa significhi realmente essere stuprati, non ti azzarderesti a sparare 'ste scemenze.


----------



## Daniele (31 Ottobre 2011)

Lostris ha detto:


> Immagino che siano stati gli psicologi che ti hanno detto che hai subito uno shock simile allo stupro a suggerirti questa bella ipotetica soluzione..  forse no eh?? e ascolti solo le parti che ti fa comodo ascoltare..
> Brutto? Non è brutto... è un pensiero stupido e cattivo, ed è da ignoranti. Credo che se avessi idea di cosa significhi realmente essere stuprati, non ti azzarderesti a sparare 'ste scemenze.


Stupro=violenza, io ho subito una violenza incredibile e quindi so cosa significa subirlo, per questo in questo inferno non ci voglio stare da solo, con me viene chi mi ci ha portato, perchè nella vita non esiste nessun vincitore, ma solo vinti e in questo io farò diventare quella ragazza lo spettro di se stessa. Non temere Lostris, io sono stato curato per tale violenza, solo che la cura su di me non fuinziona, come ogni illusione, non ha più capacità su di me. Io vedo solo la realtà dei fatti, una ragazzina che si è divertita a cercare di affondare una persona più grande di lei e quasi ci è riuscita...è quel quasi che renderà la sua vita un inferno, se vuoi una persona morta devi sincerarti che muoia, se no dopo si diventa prede.


----------



## Lostris (1 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Stupro=violenza, io ho subito una violenza incredibile e quindi so cosa significa subirlo, per questo in questo inferno non ci voglio stare da solo, con me viene chi mi ci ha portato, perchè nella vita non esiste nessun vincitore, ma solo vinti e in questo io farò diventare quella ragazza lo spettro di se stessa. Non temere Lostris, io sono stato curato per tale violenza, solo che la cura su di me non fuinziona, come ogni illusione, non ha più capacità su di me. Io vedo solo la realtà dei fatti, una ragazzina che si è divertita a cercare di affondare una persona più grande di lei e quasi ci è riuscita...è quel quasi che renderà la sua vita un inferno, se vuoi una persona morta devi sincerarti che muoia, se no dopo si diventa prede.


Non è una violenza generica, lo stupro è sesso ottenuto con violenza. È violare una persona nella sua intimità, rompere definitivamente qualcosa dentro di lei. Spegnersi. Non è certo come un ceffone. Tu ritieni/senti che una simile intensità ti sia stata causata.
Io rispetto il tuo dolore, anche nell'impressione - certo da persona estranea alla tua storia - di una tua leggera tendenza al tragico unita ad un'incredibile rigidità e chiusura. 
Ma è chiaro che la misura che conta, quella che ti fa star male, quella che ti muove, è quella che tu dai agli eventi. Giusta o sbagliata che sia. 
Non è che la cura non funziona, è che tu non vuoi guarire. Ció che ora ti alimenta è odio e disprezzo. E quando e se riuscirai a consumare la tua vendetta, ne otterrai irrisorio beneficio, se non nessuno. E svuotato dell'unico tuo fine, ti potresti accorgere di aver perso irrimediabilmente te stesso.


----------



## stellanuova (1 Novembre 2011)

Io penso che Daniele mostri solo qui il suo lato cattivo, crudele, frutto di molta sofferenza.
E' uno sfogo, una proiezione di ciò che vorrebbe fare ma che non farà mai, infatti dice
"farei", non "farò". 
Intanto ha un progetto di convivenza con la sua ragazza, è stimato e apprezzato per il
lavoro che svolge, ha una madre che lui ama e che lo ama.
Sfoga qui il suo lato oscuro, come tanti di noi, qui, fanno. 
Nel virtuale si possono dire cose che nella realtà si nascondono.
Fa bene potersi sfogare, confrontarsi.
Non tutto è come sembra.
Giudichiamo i pensieri  ?

Io giudico soprattutto i fatti.


----------



## Lostris (1 Novembre 2011)

stellanuova ha detto:


> Io penso che Daniele mostri solo qui il suo lato cattivo, crudele, frutto di molta sofferenza.
> E' uno sfogo, una proiezione di ciò che vorrebbe fare ma che non farà mai, infatti dice
> "farei", non "farò".
> Intanto ha un progetto di convivenza con la sua ragazza, è stimato e apprezzato per il
> ...


Io non giudico niente, una persona esprime i suoi pensieri, io esprimo i miei, senza presunzione di verità assoluta. 
Non è che uno dice una cosa come se avessi i soldi farei stuprare la mia ragazza, e dato che ha sofferto, usa il condizionale e che nella vita è un bravo ragazzo allora inorridisco di meno.
No, inorridisco e basta.
E lui, dato che è intelligente, no? sa benissimo che frasi del genere scatenano normalmente nelle persone delle reazioni. Ci sono lati oscuri e lati oscuri, io non vorrei mai avere accanto una persona che mi nasconde i suoi abissi, e fa certi pensieri, e cova questo odio. Avrei paura.


----------



## tesla (1 Novembre 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> Io vedo solo la realtà dei fatti, una ragazzina che si è divertita a cercare di affondare una persona più grande di lei e quasi ci è riuscita...è quel quasi che renderà la sua vita un inferno, se vuoi una persona morta devi sincerarti che muoia, se no dopo si diventa prede.



tu sei già una preda, perchè continui a essere sotto scacco di una "ragazzina" idiota, stronza e cerebrolesa che è sparita dalla tua vita.
le dai un potere immenso, sei TU che metti in mano a questo ricordo l'arma che ti uccide.
non c'è  il serial killer o lo stupratore prezzolato, c'è solo la volontà di gettersi dietro le spalle un'esperienza con un sonoro vaffanculo


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2011)

Daniele alla tua fidanzata racconti queste cose? Gliele dici o gliele nascondi?


----------



## Daniele (1 Novembre 2011)

Lei sa che di un argomento non si deve parlare, sa che sono cambiato dentro e sa che non avrei alcun problema a far fuori quella persona, conscia di questo cperca di limitare il mio odio sperando che quella puttanella tenga valido il mio avvertimento di non farsi vedere ne a Ferrara e ne a Bologna. 
La mia ex mi ha distrutto nell'intimità del mio io, distruggendo l'unica diga che avevo per resistere al dolore del mio passato, la fiducia che il mondo non fosse solo quello che mi ha portato via mio padre, ora sono conscio che il mondo è quello e che se non lo aggredisco io sarà lui ad aggredirmi.
COme ho sempre detto, la mia ex sapeva che avrei retto benissimo l'essere lasciato, che avrei retto benissimo il dolore, ma sapeva anche che non avrei retto un altro tradimento nella mia vita, che non avevo una situazione comoda per poter stare dietro a quel danno totale e che forse nella mia vita avrei meritato di meglio di quello che mi è arrivato.
Io voglio solo distruggere il futuro di una giovane donna, voglio solo che sia conscia finalmente di quello che ha fatto, del fatto che essere giovani non è una scusa per poter fare tutto e distruggere le altre persone. 
Tesla cara, si getta alle spalle una brutta situazione creandosi delle condizioni per farlo, io l'ho fatto più e più volte, ma ogni volta che capita qualcosa d'altro i muri che abbiamo creato per contenere quelle che chiamerò scorie, si crepa...io sono arrivato ala sua totale distruzione e vivo da allora con le mie ex che mi hanno tradito, con le mie zie che mi hanno abbandonato quando ero ragazzino e avevo perso mio padre in maniera violenta, con i più grandi amici di mio padre che hanno preso per il culo una vedova fottendole il poco denaro che rimaneva, il tutto con un figlio da crescere, sapendo che lei era vissuta in un mondo diverso dal nostro, una dittatura in cui tutto era diverso.

Il mondo non mi darà più nulla di bello, è ormai passato il momento dei sogni, non ci sarà più pace per me e la speranza di qualcosa di meglio era un motore per me, quella ragazzina ha distrutto tutto, distruggendo le speranze ha distrutto la persona.


----------



## tesla (1 Novembre 2011)

no, un cazzo daniele.
hai incontrato mille bastardi? anche meillecinquecento, ma il mondo non è quello.
il mondo è quello che se guardi la tv sta scavando con le unghie per tirar fuori la gente dal fango, gente che si butta nei fiumi per salvare bambini, uomini, cani.
abbiamo incontrato dei pezzenti cerebrali, degli amorali, degli infingardi, ma là fuori c'è *pieno* di ottime persone.
c'è pieno di cose magnifiche, di cose da fare e da vedere, da soli o in compagnia di buoni amici.
non mi faccio (e spero che tu non ti faccia)  trascinare a fondo da una *cretina* patentata, una ragazzetta con 8 neuroni mal funzionanti in testa.


----------



## MK (1 Novembre 2011)

tesla ha detto:


> no, un cazzo daniele.
> hai incontrato mille bastardi? anche meillecinquecento, ma il mondo non è quello.
> il mondo è quello che se guardi la tv sta scavando con le unghie per tirar fuori la gente dal fango, gente che si butta nei fiumi per salvare bambini, uomini, cani.
> *abbiamo incontrato dei pezzenti cerebrali, degli amorali, degli infingardi, ma là fuori c'è pieno di ottime persone.
> c'è pieno di cose magnifiche, di cose da fare e da vedere, da soli o in compagnia di buoni amici.*non mi faccio (e spero che tu non ti faccia)  trascinare a fondo da una *cretina* patentata, una ragazzetta con 8 neuroni mal funzionanti in testa.


Assolutamente concordo, brava !


----------

